# How to thin Model Masters paint?



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I know Model Masters has its own Paint thinner,however how is this thinner different from Mineral Spirits or Naptha? The Model Masters thinner is expensive I was looking for a less expensive alternative since I work in a hardware store..Would Xylol or Mek work? Lacquer thinner? Hope some one can answer this Thanks in advance!!! Jeff


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I wouldn't recommend using MEK to thin paint. But, I have successfully used lacquer thinner with Model Master paints - both enamels and acrylics. 

It is always best to try this on some scrap plastic or the inside of model parts (after properly cleaning off the mold release in any case) to become accustomed to handling this mixture before committing to actually painting your intended model. You can then use the same lacquer thinner to clean your airbrush after you've finished applying the paint.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've always used GP thinner to thin Model Master enamels. I use it with all enamels and Gunze acrylics. Never had a problem.

Chris.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> I wouldn't recommend using MEK to thin paint. But, I have successfully used lacquer thinner with Model Master paints - both enamels and acrylics.
> 
> It is always best to try this on some scrap plastic or the inside of model parts (after properly cleaning off the mold release in any case) to become accustomed to handling this mixture before committing to actually painting your intended model. You can then use the same lacquer thinner to clean your airbrush after you've finished applying the paint.


Thanks! I was just on the Testors website and it seems Lacquer thinner or their brand of airbrush thinner is what they suggest


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

are we discussing the model master acrylics or the model master enamels?

acrylics: windex does the trick nicely.

enamels: i generally use their brand of thinner, although im sure any eneamel thinner would work just fine.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Enamels!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hardware store thinner is okay sometimes, but I find using the MM thinner is better for airbrushing some of their paints. The grays, for example, seem to airbrush better with it. With store thinner, the paint mist sometimes dries before it hits the model and creates uneven areas. I think the MM thinner is formulated to keep the paint from drying too quickly.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

For flats I use their thinner,for gloss lacquer thinner.Remember that Testors is made by RPM,a giant paint manufacturer....ie:Rustoleum,ect.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> are we discussing the model master acrylics or the model master enamels?
> 
> acrylics: windex does the trick nicely.
> 
> enamels: i generally use their brand of thinner, although im sure any eneamel thinner would work just fine.


Windex works for MM acrylics? I've used it to clean my airbrush, but never to thin the paint. Does it work as well or better then MM acrylic thinner?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For hand painting, I thin Testors Enamels with Odorless Mineral Spirits. Testors Thinner is basically Mineral Spirits. For airbrush use, I thin the paints with Lacquer Thinner. I also thin Tamiya acrylics with Lacquer Thinner.


----------

